# Myers-Briggs personality type



## swingstar (10 October 2006)

Just interested to see what Myers Briggs types people here are... 

I was going to do a poll, but I'd rather see what people actually are, as there are a few people who I suspect are certain types... 

Magdoran - xNTP
wayneL - INTP
Realist - xxFJ
tech/a - xNTJ

I suspect most traders will be xNTx, private traders INTx. 

More info on Myers Briggs typing here.

And the test is here.

I'm an INTJ, although sometimes test as INTP.


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Oh I love these types of things.  

BRB


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INFP


----------



## swingstar (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> INFP




Close.


----------



## wayneL (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> Close.




Yes good work. Having read the material, I thought I would have come out as a T, but tested as an F.

Where did you come across this swingstar? Previous job?


----------



## swingstar (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Where did you come across this swingstar? Previous job?




Nope, think I first found it posted on another forum. My background is I.T.


----------



## swingstar (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> Yes good work. Having read the material, I thought I would have come out as a T, but tested as an F.




Actually, what percentage was F? If it was low, you may also swing to T. There are other tests online as well, and professional tests, if you want to try a few. 

I usually find them pretty accurate... I've been able to type my friends and family pretty well.


----------



## happytrader (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Hmm

Now you're speaking my language. This one is used in the industry a lot. 
ESTJ.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## Julia (10 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				happytrader said:
			
		

> Hmm
> 
> Now you're speaking my language. This one is used in the industry a lot.
> ESTJ.
> ...



Which industry is that?

Julia


----------



## professor_frink (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTP for me.

Although the 'P'was very low.


----------



## stock_man (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ


----------



## rub92me (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I've done this test 3 times over the past 10 years or so, always the same outcome: INTP.


----------



## Prospector (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INFJ for me, totally spot on, scarily so!  And guess what, it also predicted my career too!  

Which is why we use this in our business too - Psychology of course!


----------



## bowser (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ - seems to be quite common among trading circles


----------



## moses (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ


----------



## Prospector (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				bowser said:
			
		

> INTJ - seems to be quite common among trading circles





Well, I am almost there except that I am a feeler instead of thinker :


----------



## dr00 (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

another INTJ, have done this a couple of years ago and got the same.

description is accurate too


----------



## TjamesX (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ as well...


----------



## swingstar (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

lol at all the INTJs... I read somewhere that it's one of (if not the) rarest type.


----------



## ice (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ


----------



## dr00 (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

1% of the population apparently...


----------



## tech/a (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ENFJ


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ - Mastermind Rational


----------



## rederob (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				dr00 said:
			
		

> 1% of the population apparently...



A description of the *INTP * Personality Type
by Paul James
Original version: April 5, 1999 
revised and published on the web: March 12, 2000
INTP is one of the 16 personality types defined in the Myers Briggs Type Indicator (MBTI). I will assume that visitors to this page  (http://www.intp.org/intprofile.html) already have a basic knowledge of the MBTI system for I wish to concentrate on describing the INTP type as best I can. 
*INTPs are about 1% of the general population*, making this one of the rarest of types.


----------



## Broadside (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I am an NFI


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> I am an NFI




LOL


----------



## doctorj (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ENTJ over here - FieldMarshal Rational

Seems pretty accurate


----------



## professor_frink (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				rederob said:
			
		

> A description of the *INTP * Personality Type
> by Paul James
> Original version: April 5, 1999
> revised and published on the web: March 12, 2000
> ...




OK I had to retake the test after seeing that. I thought with the P score this morning being low, it might change to a J if I was in a different mood.

Nope, still an INTP.

So I really am an unusual freak  :freak3:

Well that's just great


----------



## rub92me (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

You're in good company Prof    But maybe you don't want company with that profile?  :


----------



## professor_frink (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				rub92me said:
			
		

> You're in good company Prof    But maybe you don't want company with that profile?  :




It's why I like trading


----------



## lancedefrance (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Just did mine 

 ENTJ

No idea if its good


----------



## Prospector (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> lol at all the INTJs... I read somewhere that it's one of (if not the) rarest type.




Nope, INFJ is!


----------



## Dukey (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

eNTj for me - seems popular here on aussiestocks - (together with INTJ

but the E and J were 'slightly expressed' which may be right.

I think i fluctuate between introvert/extrovert depending on mood and situation.

J?? - not sure.

oops - guess I'm analysing again..... 
---------------
EDIT: fieldmarshall general - description doesnt seem to fit. More of a reluctant leader is me - but can do. Maybe thats... iNTj ??


----------



## dutchie (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ENFJ for me.

Although I felt that some of the questions could be answered both ways depending on the interpretation. I assume the test allows for this scenerio.


----------



## Nick Radge (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ISTJ... 3rd time!


----------



## CanOz (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ISFJ


----------



## stevo (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ

stevo


----------



## Julia (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				Prospector said:
			
		

> INFJ for me, totally spot on, scarily so!  And guess what, it also predicted my career too!
> 
> Which is why we use this in our business too - Psychology of course!



INFJ for me too.  Also involved in counselling and mediation.

Julia


----------



## Duckman#72 (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ISTP for me.....hmm not sure.


----------



## Bobby (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Got a INTP what ever that is ?


----------



## TjamesX (11 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				Nick Radge said:
			
		

> ISTJ... 3rd time!




Your in pretty good company Nick, according to this

http://keirsey.com/buffetwarren.html

Warren Buffet is also an ISTJ, but I think your investing styles are very different (chartist against the value investor.... with the same type  )


----------



## swingstar (12 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I read the ISTJ profile before and certainly saw many similarities between it and the impression I have of Nick.

I just found some articles Van Tharp has written on personality types and trading... just started reading. 

http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_155_feb_4_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_157_feb_18_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_158_feb_25_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_159_mar_3_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_160_mar_10_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_163_mar_31_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_164_apr_7_2004.htm
http://www.iitm.com/Weekly_update/Weekly_165_apr_14_2004.htm


----------



## eddievanhalen (15 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INTJ


----------



## Lucky (16 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Interesting test.  Completed the test twice and scored INTJ twice, the second test showing the following strength of preferences.  Interesting to note that INTJs seem to be prevalent on the board. 

Your Type is
INTJ

Introverted	Intuitive	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
    22	                75	          88	            22

INTJ type description by D.Keirsey
INTJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

 You are:

    * slightly expressed introvert
    * distinctively expressed intuitive personality
    * very expressed thinking personality
    * slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## swingstar (16 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Going by Tharp's comments, I think the following types would be best suited to trading... 

ENFJ
INFJ
ENTJ
INTJ

I/E - Not important
N - Most of the successful traders interviewed by Tharp had an intuitive leaning
F/T - Balanced, so weak in either
J - Decisiveness is important to trading, but I'm sure it can be developed if you have done the theory and planning. Ps may take longer to develop a plan


----------



## Lucky (16 October 2006)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Swingstar thanks for the links.  Should make for some good reading.

cheers


----------



## numbercruncher (18 March 2007)

*Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

Apparently 70pc of fortune 500 companys use this test !!

Im INTJ


http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes1.htm


----------



## mrWoodo (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer Personality test ??*

Heheh, I'm INTJ too - I remember the report stated I would most likely favour IT or engineering, so it got that bit right! Worked at a place once that did the test, ended up causing more trouble than good. Rather than try to help people understand why there was conflict between teams, it made the whole place even more secretive / divided.


----------



## surfingman (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer Personality test ??*

Im an ISTJ, very true in most aspects thats a little scary, the first personality test i have completed...


----------



## Kipp (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer Personality test ??*

LOL- dad made all the kids do the test once... $200 just to tell me that I was stronger in Maths/Science than Langauge skills.  30sec glance at my report card would of told you that!!


----------



## marklar (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

Woah!..  .. I am an INTJ!

m.


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

I remember we had a bloke come to work to give a course in "how to increase results" , - he said "for a start pls turn off mobile phones". I said I was expecting a phonecall - order for $500K - and that I'd like to keep it on. He said "turn it off!"  I said - "adios, and lol , your course is ... a nonsense" (paraphrased) 
These tests are fun, but I've got this feeling that Mother Theresa and the Godfather could easily end up in the same score.


----------



## the_godfather4 (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> These tests are fun, but I've got this feeling that Mother Theresa and the Godfather could easily end up in the same score.




Im a ESFJ "Provider / Guardian"...... definitely sounds like I have much in common with Mother Theresa!


----------



## Gar (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				marklar said:
			
		

> Woah!..  .. I am an INTJ!
> 
> m.




lol me too   , thats 50% INTJ's so far


----------



## insider (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

I'm an ENJT... A world leader!!! only 2% of people are this... I knew that  

That explains my ambition to be a real estate developer...


----------



## insider (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				the_godfather4 said:
			
		

> Im a ESFJ "Provider / Guardian"...... definitely sounds like I have much in common with Mother Theresa!




in other words... "A NICE GUY"...


----------



## Julia (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

Don't we have an existing thread on this?

Julia


----------



## numbercruncher (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				Gar said:
			
		

> lol me too   , thats 50% INTJ's so far





Wow, INTJ are supposed to be less than like 2pc of the population ! Seems INTJ is over represented in the Trading community ? Well so far anyways ...


----------



## wizz (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

ENTP
Maybe I should listen to INTP's


----------



## numbercruncher (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> Don't we have an existing thread on this?
> 
> Julia





Right you are Julia,

Sorry Folks ...

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4683


----------



## Julia (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

Thanks for finding the original thread, Numbercruncher.  My search failed to turn it up.

Moderators:  could you perhaps combine these into a single thread as it's an interesting topic?

Thanks.

Julia


----------



## Julia (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

While we're on the subject of personality, it would be interesting to hear members' opinions on whether they believe their current personality is essentially genetic or a result of their learned experiences, i.e. the everlasting "nature/nurture" debate.

For myself, I'd say I'm about fifty/fifty, but in, say, my 20's would have been 80% nature and 20% experience.

I'd be really interested to know how others see themselves in this area.

Julia


----------



## reece55 (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

ENFJ

I have always known that I don't fit the standard accounting personality trait. Interesting, because about 90% or more of the profession have the same type. Explains why I feel different from most ppl around me. 

The description was fairly on the mark too, so it looks right.

Julia, I would say that my personality is almost all personal experiences. Just me though, I certainly know many ppl that you have to say are almost 100% genetic.

Cheers


----------



## rederob (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> ENFJ
> 
> I have always known that I don't fit the standard accounting personality trait. Interesting, because about 90% or more of the profession have the same type. Explains why I feel different from most ppl around me.
> 
> ...



Hmmm
I knew that, intuitively.
A teepee please!


----------



## jtb (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

ENTJ myself 'Field Marshal" hmmmmmmmmmmm.
Was a recent BHP employee and they appeared to target the individual, go getting self starting problem solver type _where I was_. Problem is there weren't any indians to actually implement anything and the cerebral completion of a concept appeared to be a satisfactory outcome   
Meanwhile the place was falling down around us and another action team was formed for the next production bottleneck.

Julia- I'm 35 in a week and would say 50 : 50 re: the nature/nurture question.
I think an important qualifier must be time within and without the nest, be it a pos or neg environment.


----------



## Buster (18 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				numbercruncher said:
			
		

> Apparently 70pc of fortune 500 companys use this test !!
> 
> Im INTJ
> 
> ...



Hmmm..eNTj..  What does it really mean though?

Regards,

Buster


----------



## JoshyJ (19 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*

I'm a ENTJ..


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of personality, it would be interesting to hear members' opinions on whether they believe their current personality is essentially genetic or a result of their learned experiences, i.e. the everlasting "nature/nurture" debate.



 Guess if we say we are the sum of our past experiences, then we lean towards nurture. (Id say 50%, wild guess).  But I think that TV show "Seven Up" would say that there's a lot of nature involved as well.    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Up! 







> The premise of the film was taken from the Jesuit motto "Give me a child until he is seven and I will give you the man," which is based on a quote by Francis Xavier.


----------



## Julia (19 March 2007)

*Re: Have you Taken the Briggs-Myer personality test?*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Guess if we say we are the sum of our past experiences, then we lean towards nurture. (Id say 50%, wild guess).  But I think that TV show "Seven Up" would say that there's a lot of nature involved as well.    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_Up!



That "Seven Up" programme was one of the best ever made.  Still relevant and interesting all these years later.

Julia


----------



## jroesten (20 March 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ENTJ


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 March 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				CanOz said:
			
		

> ISFJ




ISFJ as well, the only 2 so far .


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 March 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

lol - this is reminding me of something that happened a long time ago .. We had a "computer ball" when I was at Uni in the 60's. (when computers used punchcards).   A computer was used to match up people as "ideal dates".  The first question was " do you or don't you?". and after that it got personal lol - like "religion? politics? recreation activities? etc"
Anyway, one of my mates ended up marrying his date  - 7 kids later etc lol.
another "couple" were "divorced" soon after saying hello , lol. (it was funny at the time, but maybe you had to be there)

I asked the bloke who wrote the program what were his three main criteria in matching personalities? - he said - "politics, politics, and politics" lol.


----------



## theasxgorilla (20 March 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> I suspect most traders will be xNTx, private traders INTx.




INTJ...Mastermind.  Uncanny


----------



## wayneL (20 March 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> ISFJ as well, the only 2 so far .



I'm the only INFP so far  

I wonder if there is a correlation between personality type and trading style.


----------



## constable (20 March 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				Julia said:
			
		

> INFJ for me too.  Also involved in counselling and mediation.
> 
> Julia



INFJ for me ( makes me as rare as rocking horse doodoo) but no surprise as my oldman's been a psych nurse/ counseller for the last 25 years.


----------



## Prospector (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



constable said:


> INFJ for me ( makes me as rare as rocking horse doodoo) but no surprise as my oldman's been a psych nurse/ counseller for the last 25 years.




So as a fellow INFJ'er along with Julia, I am just tracking through your posts to see if you are true to your title...: 

(Must be a lot of rocking horses around...)


----------



## Knobby22 (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I'm an INFJ too!

As a rare type, why are there so many (4 of us)?

I feel like I am not influential enough. Things seem obvious sometimes and you feel you should give advice but know one will listen.

Maybe the stockmarket lets us have control and plays to our liking of theories.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Rocking horses indeed
everyone claiming to be rare ? lol
and introverts? - what constable? prospector? knobby? lol
next time answer the questions after a beer, lol. see what you get 

PS Knobby, I know that noone will listen to me either - starting with the kids
- but do I giv a shinbone lol.


----------



## Prospector (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

And maybe the internet allows us introverts to become extroverts


----------



## numbercruncher (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



2020hindsight said:


> Rocking horses indeed
> everyone claiming to be rare ? lol
> and introverts? - what constable? prospector? knobby? lol
> next time answer the questions after a beer, lol. see what you get
> ...





The entire concept of Introvert is often miscomprehended ......



> Definition: Contrary to what most people think, an introvert is not simply a person who is shy. In fact, being shy has little to do with being an introvert! Shyness has an element of apprehension, nervousness and anxiety, and while an introvert may also be shy, introversion itself is not shyness. Basically, an introvert is a person who is energized by being alone and whose energy is drained by being around other people.






> Introverts are more concerned with the inner world of the mind. They enjoy thinking, exploring their thoughts and feelings. They often avoid social situations because being around people drains their energy. This is true even if they have good social skills. After being with people for any length of time, such as at a party, they need time alone to "recharge."




I beleive statistically around 25pc of the population are Introverts, as a comparison, Extroverts are generally energised from being around other people.


----------



## Temjin (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



numbercruncher said:


> I beleive statistically around 25pc of the population are Introverts, as a comparison, Extroverts are generally energised from being around other people.




That's generally true because humans are...well..naturally a very sociable "creature". 

I've done this test back in university and has been an ENTJ for quite a while. Geez, I actually missed all those newsletter from Tharp but then it was back in 2004 and I never knew the possibility of trading back then. hahah  (or heard of Van Tharp)




			
				wayneL said:
			
		

> I wonder if there is a correlation between personality type and trading style.




Probably there is. I'm an ENTJ and there is no way I could trade like other pure discretionary people who rely on their highly developed perception skills to recognise and remember chart patterns. I'm a pure mechanical system trader and almost ignore patterns trading. Or rather, I can't CODE my trading program to recognise patterns. hehe Though possible for candlesticks, but I'm not giving it a high priority for my own personal reasons. (prolly due to my values again) 

Do note that Tharp isn't saying pure discretionary people are at a disadvantage, in fact, some of the top traders (if not the best) are pure discretionary when they developed all the necessary skills for it. (perception combined with their logical thinking and have iron disciplines)


----------



## rossy_k (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ENTP


----------



## Kauri (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

ISTP...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

numbercruncher - all good stuff about introverts (introversion?)
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200303/rauch
Here's another website - lol, this bloke treats it like Alcoholics Unanimous. 
More accurate, sounds like a skit by Monty Python lol. 
"I know. My name is Jonathan, and I am an introvert...Oh, for years I denied it." etc etc   

"That's ok mate, that bloke over there's an extrovert, and that one's a pervert, and ...."  


> Caring for Your Introvert.  The habits and needs of a little-understood group.  by Jonathan Rauch
> 
> Do you know someone who needs hours alone every day? Who loves quiet conversations about feelings or ideas, and can give a dynamite presentation to a big audience, but seems awkward in groups and maladroit at small talk? Who has to be dragged to parties and then needs the rest of the day to recuperate? Who growls or scowls or grunts or winces when accosted with pleasantries by people who are just trying to be nice?
> 
> ...



Here's another by same author ... 
"Introverts of the World, Unite!"
(like that one "Dyslexics of the world, Untie!!"
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200602u/introverts


> Most magazine articles do not, as a general rule, inspire impassioned responses. But in 2003, when The Atlantic published a short essay by correspondent Jonathan Rauch on the trials of introversion in an extroverts' world, the reaction was overwhelming. Rauch was inundated with more enthusiastic mail about the piece than for anything else he'd ever written. And on The Atlantic's Web site, it drew (and has continued to draw) more traffic than any other piece we've posted.
> 
> Introvert Letters . Rauch has received more mail in response to this article than for anything else he's ever written. See a representative sample of excerpts, with commentary by Rauch. PLUS—Rauch invites more feedback.
> 
> "I am an introvert," Rauch declared in the piece. And as such, he contended, he is a member of one of the "most misunderstood and aggrieved groups in America, possibly the world." By definition, he explained, introverts are those who find other people's company tiring. Yet the uncomprehending extrovert majority imposes its own gregarious expectations on extroverts and introverts alike—compelling incessant socializing, enthusiastic party-going, and easy shooting of the breeze as norms. Introverts, Rauch pointed out—though an oppressed minority—comprise a significant portion of the population. Their quiet, introspective ways, he argued, should therefore be viewed not as a deviation from standard, but as a different kind of normal.



sounds like BS to me  I'm sure we all pass through moods, some when we are happy to socialise, and some when we prefer peace and (BLUDY) quiet, lol.  - just my opinon - beware of labels - no two people the same etc etc - and thank goodness - what makes it intresting .

PS.  I would add that IMO people in big cities are pretty slow to say hello to neighbours. As someone who came from a small town ( where I seriously knew thousands of people), to Sydney (where I know barely a hundred - maybe 200 - well a lot less anyway) - I find it all pretty wierd. Not that I'm gonna worry about it, life's too short .

PS Prospector - say are you on the mobile there ? lol.  My guess is that since mobiles came in, everyone is so busy talking on the phone , there's no time to consciously consider whether introvert or extrovert etc.


----------



## Knobby22 (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Amazing 2020. You are an internet junky!


----------



## Prospector (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



2020hindsight said:


> PS Prospector - say are you on the mobile there ? lol.  My guess is that since mobiles came in, everyone is so busy talking on the phone , there's no time to consciously consider whether introvert or extrovert etc.





Hey, I HATE talking on the mobile, I monitor it and dont answer it unless I know who it is!  Dont mind the texting though!

For what its worth, I am a true introvert - nothing to do with moods or whatever!  I get exhausted dealing with social gatherings - love small intimate dinners but get me in a group of more than 8 people and I just get so tired...


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Prospector said:


> I am a true introvert





Not a dig, but whats up with youre Avatar if youre an introvert?, a vouyeristic extrovert perhaps..........internet is full of those


----------



## Julia (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Thanks to those who posted definitions of an introvert.  I can really relate to such a definition.  Capable of being sociable but only as long as I know I can withdraw.  Simply hate those stand around parties where everyone knows everyone only slightly and makes the utterly boring small talk, usually comprising lots of the "and what do you do?" questions, in order to rank everyone in order of social and financial importance.    I just don't go any more.  But it's a totally different story to have an interesting discussion with a few thoughtful people.
Definitely it's nothing to do with being shy which I'm not at all.

I was waiting for my car at the panel beater's a few days ago (no, don't ask)
and a woman about 70 left her bored looking husband's side and came over to chat.  Now there is only so much you can say about the weather, but she managed to analyse pretty much every single day's meteorological events for the last three months.  I grunted a few times, but on she went.  Eventually I had to just walk away.    So, was this woman an extrovert, doing the trying to be nice thing, or just an insensitive twit?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Julia said:


> Thanks to those who posted definitions of an introvert. I can really relate to such a definition. Capable of being sociable but only as long as I know I can withdraw. Simply hate those stand around parties where everyone knows everyone only slightly and makes the utterly boring small talk, usually comprising lots of the "and what do you do?" questions, in order to rank everyone in order of social and financial importance. I just don't go any more. But it's a totally different story to have an interesting discussion with a few thoughtful people.
> Definitely it's nothing to do with being shy which I'm not at all.
> 
> I was waiting for my car at the panel beater's a few days ago (no, don't ask)
> and a woman about 70 left her bored looking husband's side and came over to chat. Now there is only so much you can say about the weather, but she managed to analyse pretty much every single day's meteorological events for the last three months. I grunted a few times, but on she went. Eventually I had to just walk away. So, was this woman an extrovert, doing the trying to be nice thing, or just an insensitive twit?




She was probably just a nice old lady who liked a chat, aside from weather yappers.............some oldies have the most enormous wealth of knowledge to pass on. Give me a chat with an oldie any day, over one with my peers.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> She was probably just a nice old lady who liked a chat, aside from weather yappers.............some oldies have the most enormous wealth of knowledge ...



I agree freeball, makes a challenge to understand how other generations think - specially those that went through a depression or WWII .  I really enjoy talking to an old bloke down the road who was with bomber command in WWII - lovely old gent. 

Then again, I know where Julia is coming from as well ... GB Shaw : "the trouble with her was that she lacks the power of conversation, but not the power of speech" 

"It is all right to hold a conversation, but you should let go of it now and again " (Richard Armour)

PS slightly off topic - but I went to a school reunion few years back - heaps of us turned up - bloody fantastic to catch up!! Trouble was, it became a game of everyone talking over everyone else about who had the better memory, lol.  (Personally I could remember buga all lol).  Anyway finally I thought , damn, I know how to sort this conversation out!!! so I said " hek , you remember kindergarten ?!! - that's nothing !!-   I remember going to a dance with my dad, and ... coming home with my mum.... "


----------



## Prospector (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Not a dig, but whats up with youre Avatar if youre an introvert?, a vouyeristic extrovert perhaps..........internet is full of those




Well, I am also a gemini so I like to confuse - or maybe I'm slightly schizo. 

Extrovert - having taken a multitude of these tests through Uni I have never ever come up as being an extravert.  That has been the one constant of my life!  Voyeur -  well, I like 'reality programs but not sure if that makes me a voyeur.  Not sure where you are going with that  Voyeurs like to look, not show.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

To be honest I found that test a bit  mmm predictable, I mean...
the computer asks these questions - and it's totally clear what it's driving at ... 

"are you extrovert Y/N?"   mmm Y (I guess)
"are you empathetic Y/N?" mmm Y (I guess)
"are you kinky Y/N?" mmm Y ( I guess)

"well guess what??" says the computer, "you're an extroverted empathetic kink, otherwise known as an EEK!! " 

" hey ... How did that DO that !!! sheesh these things are clever !!" lol.


----------



## numbercruncher (2 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Julia said:


> I was waiting for my car at the panel beater's a few days ago (no, don't ask)
> and a woman about 70 left her bored looking husband's side and came over to chat.  Now there is only so much you can say about the weather, but she managed to analyse pretty much every single day's meteorological events for the last three months.  I grunted a few times, but on she went.  Eventually I had to just walk away.    So, was this woman an extrovert, doing the trying to be nice thing, or just an insensitive twit?




lol as an INTJ i can relate to this big time, I love a chat with Interesting people but people like that who blah blah blah drain me Physically and mentally and sooo quick its unreal, its almost like they suck your life force out of you! 

My 70 year Father inlaw (and others,seriously its genetic) do it all the time, repeat stories and incessantly rabble about crap, I do the polite thing generally but i cant begin to tell you how painful it is, it literally drains me phyically and the only way to recover is to have time alone or in a quiet enviroment i eventually have to remove myself from the situation.... I guess you just cant understand it unless you have a Introvert based personality type. I used to think it was some kind of weakness or natural snobbery on my behalf when i was younger lol but now just easily accept thats how it is, hardest thing is getting those around you, especially the full on have a chat extroverts to accept/understand it! We have no Qualms with having a chat but dont ramble, dont repeat yourself and spare the details!

One thing i find eases the pain of listening to people who just dribble crap is Alcohol, takes teh pain away, funny thing!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Done by the right people, human analysis/quizzes are the most effective IMO.

I'm poor at the Human ones as well
After Yr12 & Moreso for my folks  , I participated in a process that ended with an interview board that I blew 5 mins into, and 2 questions later.........LOL .

It was a rapid downhill slide after my response to " In a position of responsibility for others and by following the decision of your superiors......ie Gallipoli yada yada". 

Anyway all turned out good with life, thank christ I never went to Duntroon. I think Kennas has said he went thier!, it takes all sorts in life....... boring if we were all the same


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

http://men.msn.com/articlees.aspx?cp-documentid=4219204>1=9311
Julia and numbercruncher, hope you don't mind me posting this,  - speaking of old blokes  - just some quotes of Einstein's that I stumbled upon as I was closing down the computer.  Now he would have been an interesting bloke to talk to. - plus Julius S Miller.

Actually I'll slip in another anecdote .   I met Julius Sumner Miller at the airport once - I quickly introduced myself and said how much I liked his show, and how many times I found myself asking "Why is it So" 
http://www.abc.net.au/science/features/whyisitso/
GREAT WEBSITE - you can see  him at work !

Anyway he suddenly asked me "see that chord hanging there ? (you know the ones they use to control the "sheep" queueing for tickets) -  what shape would that be do you think!! ?" (lilt in his voice ) , I said after a while I thought it was a parabola or some such (was trying to remember catEEnary)  - he says "that my boy is a CATinARY". -  all in the way you say it    great old bloke.  (wonder what personality he had ?? lol - other than "a great one" - and kind, and rivetting to listen to  )

As I said these quotes are from Einstein, the other hairy old dude .


> Certain people find everything boring.
> 
> I discovered that nature was constructed in a wonderful way, and our task is to find out the mathematical structure of the nature itself. It is a kind of faith that has helped me through my whole life.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



			
				2020hindsight;
[B said:
			
		

> I met Julius Sumner Miller at the airport once[/b] -.




Blast from the past 20/20, the Glass and a half Cabury Chocolate ads......... classics & kept the dentists in Business .


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Blast from the past 20/20, the Glass and a half Cabury Chocolate ads......... classics & kept the dentists in Business .




lol - yep
It's all there - fantastic - gee I'm glad I found that !! - might put a lead on the "internet resources for kids (or all ages) " 

PS Didn't mean to insult anyone back there (I'll blame Einstein who actually did the insulting) - there's another definition of a bore ... someone who talks when you want him to listen


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I really enjoyed that book "I'm OK You're OK" - a different way of looking at all this.  People have these three components to their makeup - Child Adult Parent.  Child is the most interesting part of us, where we have fun etc.  Adult that part that you would hope would take over if you have to reason something out carefully, - like the family budget  - and Parent is that part that wants to judge and talk down to others - certainly the most boring part of any of us.   

So for instance, when Germaine Greer was criticising Steve Irwin (ignoring the tactless postumous element), I would classify that as a compulsive parent bore and a fascinatingly entertaining big kid.   No doubt the psychologists would say it better, find more depth to that comment, etc, throw in the word "complex" a few times,  but that's how I see it.

That book goes into "Games" people play.  ... some of them sure get boring.  Most boring for me is a constant theme of "outrage, outrage", - like two old birds gossiping over the back fence, "Coronation-Street-style"  - when there's nothing in it - or this sort of thing.  ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q80RK5S3Hsw&NR=1 The Chaser - Be afraid of what you see 

PS Some people have four parts, Child  Reason Adult Parent - and they are full of them in equal parts ... .


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

and finally (else I be accused of lecturing like a parent ) - the difference between kinky and perversion.  you see, it's all a question of degree.  
"kinky" for instance is tickling yourlover with a feather, whereas, "perversion" is more... like, having intercourse with the chook 

PS A man is infinitely more complex than his own thoughts - and that goes triple for women


----------



## Julia (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

2020

Just to take one quote "certain people find everything boring".  Do they?
I've never met anyone who found absolutely everything boring.
I find much immensely interesting and rarely would say I felt bored.
However, I was getting bored by the meaningless prattle of the woman I referred to earlier, so, to save my own mental comfort, I moved away from her.  Didn't get nasty or put her down.  She is who she is, and I am who I am.

I agree that some old people (hell, I'm getting there fast myself) can be just wonderful to talk to.  But I'm not automatically going to accord someone my listening ear just because of their age.  They probably talked rubbish when they were your age, and have continued to do so.

Numbercruncher and Prospector

You've described the draining of energy so well.  And yes, for years I used to compare myself with my very extroverted mother who was always at me for being asocial.  No more.


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



numbercruncher said:


> The entire concept of Introvert is often miscomprehended ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This discussion is actually most helpful. Missus thinks I'm an extrovert because I'll happily socialize, speak in public, be different, whatever. But like Prospector, I much prefer small gatherings, intimate meaningful conversations over blather, hate the phone etc.

And I need time in my cave.

It also explains why some people love trading for a living (a lonely pastime) whereas it would drive others insane, who need an outside job business etc. 

Interesting.


----------



## constable (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Prospector said:


> So as a fellow INFJ'er along with Julia, I am just tracking through your posts to see if you are true to your title...:
> 
> (Must be a lot of rocking horses around...)




Just read this and now im feeling paranoid and stalked!


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Hell , I'm gonna push on down this lonely road folllowing this theory I've got about all of us being part chiild, part adult, part parent. 
(Thomas Harris's "I'm OK, you're OK" philosophy). 
Just thinking aloud, but I'd rate people as follows :-

Zorba (child, loved to dance - I mean parents and adults don't dance, unless they let their hair down and become children  - just IMO of course, DYOR lol)
Maria Von Trapp (child, start of the movie, ditto)
Count Von Trapp (parent , start of the movie)
Edna Everidge, Paul Hogan, Billy Connolly, Norm Gunston, Chasers, Monty Python, any comedian (child) 
Steve Irwin, Julius Sumner Miller, Fred Hollows, (child, overflowing with enthusiasm, enjoying themselves in their work)

Ruth Cracknell in Mother and Son (unpredictable, humourous child, plus 
manipulating (ugly) parent )
Fred Nile (parent)
Anyone who tries to tell you there's a Hell ( parent)

School Bully (ugly child)
Hitler , beginning of war, eg the fabricated attack by Poland on Germany (cunning,  Ugly Adult )
Hitler, end of war, screaming idiot , sending everyone to the western front (Ugly Parent)

Fung Sui ,the part that believes in spirits moving around your house, mustn't come straight in etc (Hopeful Child, not based in the adult anyway, some might disagree, big element of "hope I'm right, no way to prove it either way")

Zen Meditation (I'd say adult when it's about the effects on the mind and body - all measureable, not sure about buying shares by Zen however lol - child hopefullness there I'd have thought)

Religious prayer (adult when you're enjoying the benefits of meditation-like prayer;   or maybe when you see forgiveness working etc, all measureable - not sure about the heaven and hell bits - just IMO of course ),  

Macbeth when being lead by his wife (Ugly Child)
Lady Macbeth (Ugly Parent)
Hamlet , jealous about uncle, rebuking his mother (ugly child - with cause lol, maybe reasonable adult )
Hamlet , cruel to Ophelia (ugly child), etc etc
Yorrick - now, he's just stuffed... 

PS further to this theory (my version anyway), we should all try to spend as much time in child mode (fun, enjoyment of life) and as little time in parent mode (lecturing) as poss.  Here endeth the lecture. 

PS I'd better re-read that book, lol - I'm probably misquoting him something fierce.  I notice some reviews on Wikipedia emphasise completely different things to me for instance.   I'm assuming, for instance, that everyone here is "I'm OK, You're OK", ok?

I mean, some reviews also look at where he considers people who are 
a) "I'm OK , You're not OK" = potentially homicidal
b) "I'm not ok, You're OK" = potentially suicidal
c) "I'm not OK, You're not OK" = stay well clear, anthing's likely to happen. (Homicidal / suicidal)
Anyway they're the parts of the book I skipped   I like the review below instead.


> http://www.amazon.com/Im-Youre-M-D-Thomas-Harris/dp/1578660750
> Book Description.  With more than 7 million copies sold, and a spot on the New York Times Bestseller list, this pioneering self-help guide transformed the lives of countless readers.
> 
> "Harris has stripped away the technical language of psychoanalysis and presents with lucid logic a way to self-understanding and change."--The Los Angeles Times
> ...



In summary, follow Bily Connolly rather than Fred Nile 

PS and when you have to lecture, do it tongue in cheek , eg "and if you fall off that swing and break you leg, don't come running to me etc " - you all know the one.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Very interesting, i am INTJ


----------



## Prospector (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Hey 2020, the parent adult child proposal is part of Transactional Analysis Theory and it describes how people behave in situations, as opposed to their personality types, which is who they are.  (An analogy is weather v's climate!)

Behaviour varies from situation to situation, whereas personality traits remain constant in any situation, therefore being reasonably predictable and that is the validity theory on which those personality tests are based.  Hence, lending support for your contention that Parent Adult child behaviour varies, however a deeper analysis of personality will show that overall, while personality can be modified (eg by experience, especially traumatic) , unlike behavior, it doesnt change from moment to moment or situation to situation.

While you suggest we should all follow our 'child' mode, that is the least productive form of behaviour and invariably invokes others to become 'parents' of the child.  All mature interactions occur in the  'Adult - Adult' mode.  Be a child if you want, just expect others to behave as your parent!


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Prospector said:


> Hey 2020,
> 1. the parent adult child proposal is part of Transactional Analysis Theory and it describes how people behave in situations,
> 2. as opposed to their personality types, which is who they are.
> 3. (An analogy is weather v's climate!)
> ...



lol - okok- we will probably agree to disagree 
1. TA - yep - can't find that book , but yep - the part I really liked was the concept of games ... predctable games between two people , where eg one person's parent "hooks" another person's "child" etc.- usually ends in yelling, or submission or etc etc.  (these being the two irrational parts of our makeup. 
Women who always fall in love with someone who will mistreat them etc. 
Or maybe the play / movie "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf" etc http://www.amazon.com/Whos-Afraid-Virginia-Woolf-Wolfe/dp/0689705654


> This is the stuff real drama is made:the human soul.And we see four torn, ravaged soul caught in a maelstrom of bitter emotions caused by frustration,unrequited love,anger and guilt feelings. Martha can't understand George's despair, that his apathy is generated by his ultimate failure to find a source of hope and meaning in his life; George can't understand the frustration of Martha, her own feeling of failure being incapable to connect whit him, to save him from his passive/aggressive depression; nor can Nick and Honey comprehend them, and indeed themselves. *The sadistic rituals of games are like pagan sacrifices, made by the characters to the god of modern angst to know the truth on themselves*. As the sad truth is revealed, they emerge maybe purified, surely wiser.This drama is like an interpretation of Eliot's Wasteland . The spirit, expecially in the final scenes,is very similar.



Long time since I saw it , but I recall Richard Burton and Liz Taylor playing an extended "game" throughout the movie. 
Personally if I get caught in a game , I try (lol) to say ... "I refuse to play this game !!" don't always succeed lol.   But I can't stand constant "ain't it awful" or "outrage outrage " etc.  

Btw, lol, I am equally interested in how people mis behave in situations .

2. 4, 5. personality constant ? mmm I probably disagree (depends how we define our terms) - we all have moods. (including having our "parent" hooked when the kids keep screaming, or our "child" hooked when we being spoken down to etc.  - but if you allow me that flexibility of emotion, I can accept that a multi-faceted personality is an option - might take years to map all the facets though IMO. and as you say, might change with trauma ( for sure ), or with 3 minutes of hang gliding for that matter lol.

3. weather vs climate - nice simile.  some people are like a bludy thunderstorm, some like a bright blue sky, some like constant rain - complete with mould lol.
(PS when I see a challenge, like a mountain, I climate ) 

6. all best interactions in adult-adult - no way !! lol , 
7. children need adults - no way !! 

ok ok - we agree to disagree. 

PS I leave you with this thought !!! 
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage81_4.html
who's in control here  - the kids? or the parents ? lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

OK OK 
let's tackle this thing from a different direction.
On the subject of "friendship", and "dependency", and "our autonomy" 
Anyone see the play "Art".  (the play revolves around a painting that is just a blank canvas, lol, but in reality it is about friendship)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/'Art'_(play)

anyway ... In it, there is a quote .
"If I am I because I am I,  
and you are you, because you are you;  
then I am I , and you are you 

but if I am I because you are you, 
and you are you because I am I
then ..
I am not I 
and you are not you."

Personally I prefer the concept of synergy  - (if you can see what I'm getting at). 
"synergy :- The interaction of two or more agents or forces so that their combined effect is greater than the sum of their individual effects. "

I mean, I had friendships when I was a kid which meant far more than "the sum of the parts" if you know what I mean. 
And I've always suspected that quote (if I am I etc ) as being .. incorrect / sterile    just IMO .  

Feel free to tell me I misunderstood the play completely lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



2020hindsight said:


> "If I am I "



I am reminded of a song in HK
"marn ngau foon foo sing yow gai door 
marn ngau bay hok sing yow gai door ...
ngau hai ngau" 
which translates something like ...

"Ask me how happy I am, 
 ask me how sad I am
 I just say, I am me." 

i.e. do we really know all our own moods ?  
(ps ask me that again when I'm sober lol)


----------



## Julia (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Prospector said:


> While you suggest we should all follow our 'child' mode, that is the least productive form of behaviour and invariably invokes others to become 'parents' of the child.  All mature interactions occur in the  'Adult - Adult' mode.  Be a child if you want, just expect others to behave as your parent!




Ah, Prospector, such a great summing up.  
One of life's great frustrations is trying to have a discussion as an adult with someone in their child mode.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Julia said:


> Ah, Prospector, such a great summing up.
> One of life's great frustrations is trying to have a discussion as an adult with someone in their child mode.



Julia and Prospector.
sheesh - here's a question.
what mode is Billy Connolly in when he's on stage?
surely it's child yes?
do you find that frustrating?
(PS I find it hilarious  )

OR 
you meet mates for a Friday night drink - 
surely they are in child mode (?)
the last thing you want is for them to be straight backed adults  (IMO) 

(maybe we differ with our terms here? lol )

PS our "child " is the most interesting part of us - it is where our "original personality " resides.  Just as that "seven up series" suggests.  (again IMO)


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



2020hindsight said:


> OK OK
> 
> anyway ... In it, there is a quote .
> "If I am I because I am I,
> ...




Unless you get the tardis to take us back 50 years, or youre a stalker of Kingdom Halls......... I think this ones long gone, 20/20.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Unless you get the tardis to take us back 50 years, or youre a stalker of Kingdom Halls......... I think this ones long gone, 20/20.



 I'm gonna do a Pauline Hanson lol - "pls explain !!"

PS or is it that you're asking ME to explain lol?   

I will add that I've only heard that quoted once - the words kinda fascinated me.- and it has stuck with me ever since  -


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I don't think many really get past the "I" and "You" to a point where it is one and the same............and even more.

Or maybe youre quote is talking about people.......... trying to be something thier not........ for the sake of the other person!

Forgive me if I have read into it, the mushy version.


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I have always assumed that  it means
a) "If you and I are both stand-alone islands , independent of each other,  then great, we both can prove our arms-length existence, 

b) but if we are mutually interdependent, (through a strong friendship), to the point where synergy makes our friendship more than the sum of us as individuals , then neither of us exists independently".

The implication is that we are the weaker for it.  This is where I disagree.

My criticism of a) is that "No man is an island", 
and my criticism of b) is that, IMO, we are the stronger for such a valuable friendship ("devoutly to be wished" ) 
 
lol, jog on , as Ducati would say 

PS I have an advantage I guess - I saw the play - with my daughter who was probably 10 at the time lol - must ask her what she recalls its meaning to be 

PPS at the risk of trivialising the concept of friendship - I would say that the bond between a dog and a man almost qualifies for a synergy situation 

PPS I still don't know where poetry fits in the child - adult - parent classification thing lol.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

I didn't read the bit above youre quote, should have in retrospect.

I would agree though that the 'Synergy' from two like minded/compatable entity's would be more than the sum of the singular. Seems logical.

But I would also admit that a lot of youre quotes are way past my depth process 20/20.......

Jog on and I shalll wallow in my ignorance


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

lol - it's all dead simple m8, 
here's an extract from a poem #91 on poetry thread , "How do you measure love grasshopper" ... and btw, "love" (arguably) means (IMO) that the union means more than the sum of the parts... 

"Pet:-
as a Pet-owner then, is it energy given to Mutual wagging of tails,
or do Horse-lovers judge the worth of their love, by the Height of some steeplechase rails,
or the “Heil-boss-well-met” when you put on their reins (and it never rains but it hails ), 
or just Sad that you miss ‘em - extinction or kiss ‘em – including koalas and whales.
sure the Depths of that love are tested so oft,
when they Piss on the daisies, or buck you right off,
but you Miss em like hell with that last mortal cough,
and if That isn’t love, I’ll eat snails. " 

PS ... In Churchills bodyguard (Friday nights) Walter proudly states that he grew to love the man . true respect.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

just wanna post a correction - or rather the possibility that there are many interpretations to that quote back there

what I don't like about that quote "if I am I and you are you etc" is that it seems to preclude the opportunity that synergy offers.
I agree that it doesn't mean that necessarily, and that interpretation you made feeball is equally valid when I think about it.

i.e. not so much that people benefit by another's company, more that they are malleable in each others company (I would STILL argue that that's not necessarily a bad thing).  - so long I guess as they aren't so wishy washy that they are a non-entity. 

In summary, I believe that "I am I because you are you" can also imply synergy, and can be a positive in some strong friendship situations.   


As for the other "draft personality theory" back there ....likewise, I'm sure others would define Billy Connolly on stage , not so much as child mode, but as "happy adult" mode , indeed maybe too clever to be child - but in my mind cool: ) - apart from the fact that it echoes in here lol - in my mind, the best jokes are the ones that get a response that is very similar to "hooking our child".- involuntary laughter almost.  

(maybe Billy Connnolly is just a clever funny adult, and the audience - at least the best audiences - are the ones in child mode   )  

PS I recall a Charlie Brown comic strip.  Lucy has told him he's "wishy washy", and he's obviously not said anything at the time in response ( Charlie's repartee is not his strong point lol) and you see him walking along later ...
"I'm gonna try not to be wishy washy any more... 
(thinks hard)
"I know!", he says, "maybe I'll be wishy today, and washy tomorrow" 
that's it im off to earn a crust.
I'd post the 2 cents icon, but I've run out of icons


----------



## PureCoco (4 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

INFJ with my career (art - design) being in their selection.  I did this test 20 years ago with the same result - interesting


----------



## Realist (4 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*



> Realist - xxFJ





Ahh wrong...

This is what I got...


Your Type is 
ENTP 
Extraverted Intuitive Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences %  
22 25 88 22


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Here's an exercise for a rainy day 
Pretend you are Homer Simpson - and carry out the test.
apart from the fact that you apprecaite just how much they repeat those questions, you also find yourself answering " no I don't like meeting deadlines"' etc lol
Anyway for what it's worth , I reckon he's an ESFP. (I reckon he's pretty extroverted for a start - and totally irresponsible, lol, although I don't know how you work that our from ESFP?)

which means he scores high on "sensing" (whatever that really means) and low on just about everything else ... Doh!

Btw, to refresh your memory of his personality, here's wikipedia's take on him (as if anyone can forget lol):-
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homer_Simpson


> Homer's personality is one of frequent stupidity, laziness and explosive anger, one might say the "Average Joe." He also suffers from a short attention span which complements his intense but short-lived passion for hobbies, enterprises and various causes. Homer is prone to emotion, gets very envious of his neighbors, the Flanders family, is easily enraged at his son Bart, and strangles him in an exaggerated manner. He shows no compunction about this, and does not attempt to hide his actions from people outside the family, even leaving Bart alone at a port.[16] While Homer has repeatedly upset people and caused all sorts of mayhem in Springfield, these events are usually caused by either his explosive temper or a lack of foresight. Except for expressing annoyance at Ned Flanders, Homer's actions are usually unintentional. Most of his explosive anger is targeted on Bart, because of something stupid or bad he had said or done. Despite their disadvantages, these common outbursts save Homer from dying of a pent-up rage induced heart attack.[17]
> 
> While Homer's stupid antics often upset his family, he has also performed acts that reveal him to be surprisingly loving father and husband: selling his cherished ride on the Duff blimp and using the money to enter Lisa in a beauty pageant so she could feel better about herself; giving up his chance at wealth to allow Maggie to keep a cherished teddy bear; using a portable nuclear pile to get Bart's money back from the crooked businessman who had swindled him; spearheading an attempt to dig Bart out after he had fallen down a well, even though Homer generally hates doing physical labor; and arranging a surprise second wedding with Marge to make up for their lousy first ceremony, even going so far as to hire one of the Doobie Brothers as part of the wedding band and getting a divorce from Marge, essentially making their second wedding a "real" one.[citations needed]
> 
> ...


----------



## milionerka (14 April 2007)

*Re: Myers Briggs personality type*

Two interesting links:
link showing distribution of types in Australia, also showing gender differences:

http://www.ausapt.org.au/pdf/research/type_research_aptr_mar 2001_gender.pdf

and another link, arguing that the test is of little or no use:

http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/HRMWebsite/hrm/articles/develop/mbti.pdf


----------



## jersey10 (28 January 2016)

Done this test three times in the past and got INTJ, ENTJ, INTJ.
Prior to doing this test, I was ambivalent at best.  I then read the descriptions of my results and found quite specific descriptors of how I am.  Another interesting point is determining the personality types you are most attracted to in various settings.  From what I have read it seems opposites often attract.  Although I am not overly well read on Myers-Briggs personality tests, I would say my girlfriend would be something like ESFP which I think is quite opposite to INTJ.


----------



## Logique (29 April 2020)

Another online test that I came across whilst (endless) COVID Social Distancing.
*
Enneagram Test with Instinctual Variant results*
https://www.eclecticenergies.com/enneagram/test-2
> Click: Enneagram test 2

I'd say there's a healthy population of Type 1 -Reformers in ASF.  But also a healthy smattering of Type 4-Individualist and Type 8- Challenger.

Enneagram Type 1 - The Reformer
Enneagram Type 4 - The Individualist
Enneagram Type 8 - The Challenger


----------



## Knobby22 (29 April 2020)

I'm type 1.


----------

